
Thou Shalt Not Depend on Me: A Look at JavaScript Libraries in the Wild - yarapavan
https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=3205288
======
yarapavan
Link to the original NDSS 2017 paper:
[https://seclab.ccs.neu.edu/static/publications/ndss2017jslib...](https://seclab.ccs.neu.edu/static/publications/ndss2017jslibver.pdf)

Interesting stat:

> We set out to answer these questions and found that with 37 percent of
> websites using at least one known vulnerable library, and libraries often
> being included in quite unexpected ways, there clearly is room for
> improvement in library handling on the web. To that end, this article makes
> a few recommendations about what can be done to improve the situation.

